# Found the hospitals tank...



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

It looks to be about a 40g cichlid tank. It looks good at first glance but me being in love with fish I went in for a closer look. Tank light was off so I was generally just looking at the fish with my phone flashlight. And a even closer look I seen that the filters were off!! Outraged I take the canopy off of the tank. There was no power going to anything so I walk around the room flipping every switch. Still didn't get it to turn on :/. So I went and got someone from the staff who knew nothing and didn't really help me much. I finally just yanked the cords and plugged them into another socket. Also used my credit card to lift the lock door on there stand to feed the fish.

The fish I couldn't really tell what they were due to dark lighting in the room and I got out of there quick when someone spotted me with the top of the tank off lol. But two were about 4-5" the other 4-5 that I seen were about 3 1/2" all beautiful the biggest one had a sunken belly that's the reason why I popped the lock to get there fish food out. The nurse said it was fine just not to do it next time lol.

It's not my fault I love fish, and that I have a soft spot for underfed cichlids since they are my favorite fish lol. 

Here is the quick snap I got of it. Later on tonight im going to go back in there and pop the lock again to feed them. From the looks of it no one is really caring for them. 

Ugh I thought I had a full tank pic but I guess not. Only this one. Can anyone name it? I know what it's called and is on the tip of my tounge.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cyphotilapia frontosa. I think. Not a cheap fish. Agree that the belly is sunken. Wild-caught tangs often have internal parasites, so they could be feeding it and it still goes hungry. Look for a sticker, a lot of institution tanks have tank maintenance companies, that come in once or twice a week. But if they didn't renew the contract, the fish could be in trouble.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, def frontosa. Poor fish, they are not cheap.


----------



## Cat216 (Jul 29, 2012)

If no one is taking care of them, maybe you could offer your services to do so. Of course you should be paid, but if the red tape is the same as dealing with anything else at a hospital, it may be awhile.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would care for them but this hospital is a pretty far drive for me. They all look very skittish and don't come out in the open if your next to the tank. Most likely from kids torturing them. Pretty sad since they are so beautiful. I looks like the two have mated because there is on baby fry in the tank about 1/2" so cute lol.


----------

